# Archives



## amber (Jun 25, 2005)

How do I quickly look up a thread that has been archived, specifically in the general cooking questions forum, there are 29 archived pages and no search button.  Is there an easier way to look up a thread?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2005)

the top of this page you will see a search button, right by new post, members list etc..
you can type in the search or when in that part, click on advanced and put in the persons name that posts it too


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks very much.  I knew about the search box next to new posts, but thought there might be one in the archived pages. I now see it's not necessary.  I found the post I wanted, thanks Texasgirl.


----------



## Andy R (Jun 26, 2005)

Just so you know the archive link is exactly the same as the forum but designed for search engine spiders.  So you will not find anything old 'archived' there...


----------

